# Is it, or isn't it...



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a Bachman Spectrum Dash 8 I'm taking "on approval", it's supposed to have DCC installed. I know nothing about dCC, looking to get into it on my HO layout, can someone tell me if this is the decoder I'm looking at?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, this is a decoder. although i can't make out what make/model it is


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say that is it. I believe Bachmann makes there own decoders though (from what I have read) .


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Could be a recording device planted by the F.B.I.. Probably a decoder though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the engine didn't come with the DCC installed from the factory but I could be wrong. I'm looking at getting the two engine Bachman starter system but without knowing if it's compatible wit the decoder I'm hesitant.


----------



## NeoGen (Jan 23, 2011)

This doesn't seem to be factory installed decoder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

As far as I know it would be an aftermarket, unfortunately the shop owner can't remember who he got it from for me to be able to get any details.

I'm going to run it down to another shop this weekend and see if it works on their layout.


----------

